# Food Safety News - 12/04/2021



## daveomak.fs (Dec 4, 2021)

*Salmonella and Listeria outbreaks discussed at EU event*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 04, 2021 12:03 am
Almost 50 people fell ill in France with Salmonella infections this past year linked to chicken from one slaughterhouse. Salmonella in beef from Germany was also documented. Without whole genome sequencing (WGS), the persistent low-level outbreak could have gone undetected, according to a presentation at the European Scientific Conference on Applied Infectious Disease Epidemiology conference,... Continue Reading


*Meat recalled for not being inspected*
By News Desk on Dec 03, 2021 06:24 pm
Erie Meat Products Ltd., the importer of record in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada, is recalling approximately 1,224 pounds of fully cooked chicken bologna products that were imported and distributed into the United States without the benefit of FSIS import reinspection, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). FSIS is concerned... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Is FDA creating a HACCP program for produce?*
By Bill Marler on Dec 03, 2021 02:39 pm
Opinion HACCP: A systematic approach to the identification, evaluation, and control of food safety hazards.”  – So says the FDA. Although yesterday’s announcement (FDA Proposes Changes to Food Safety Modernization Act Rule to Enhance Safety of Agricultural Water Used on Produce) is a bit to fully digest in one sitting, I am intrigued by FDA’s... Continue Reading


----------

